# PS3 OR Xbox360 for "casual" gamer?



## driverace (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys,

I would call myself as a "*casual*" gamer.
Given time, I can game endlessly, or I can do fine without it also.
Realistically - I would not spend more than 3-4 hours gaming (that too over the weekend)
But, I like to game.
I am very much into racing games + GTA family games.

Is this a good time to pick up a (previous gen)console:

PS3 12GB - @16.8K @ Amazon.in
OR
Xbox 360 4 GB @ 14.7K @ Amazon.in

I would like to play GTA V / Arcade racing NFS titles with beautiful visuals , NFS Porsche (if possible) ,
then later- some simulation ones like Forza / GT kinds.

Thinking about the low-HDD, I am going to play games off the disks & mostly 1 or 2 games at a time.
So, 4 OR 12GB should be okay, I believe (!?)


How long will either of the above console last for me, given the usage as described?

Best place to purchase it?

MOD guide - ONLY to improve performance/graphics/such - would be nice to read.

Any/All inputs appreciated!

*Ace.*

P.S. - I see that there are many threads similar - but, considering - I am a "casual" gamer, I guess answers/considerations could change. hence the new thread.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 23, 2014)

driverace said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would call myself as a "*casual*" gamer.
> Given time, I can game endlessly, or I can do fine without it also.
> ...



PS3 - Yes you should get the 12GB version as you can later add a HDD in it to expand the storage.
There are loads of PS3 racing games and some great games like GT6
and then you have nfs and so on crap loads of games
GTA V is great online, with an xbox - you have to pay to play online
Many indians have ps3 and not xbox360

If you get a PS3, and it breaks down in 3years or so, you get a discount on the next console from sony on returning the faulty console.
Sony does not repair your PS3, they give you a new one as replacement.

mod guide? this is not a PC, you cannot do anything to improve performance.
If you are talking about modding for piracy, you better stick to a PC.


----------



## driverace (Sep 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> PS3 - Yes you should get the 12GB version as you can later add a HDD in it to expand the storage.
> .....
> If you get a PS3, and it breaks down in 3years or so, you get a discount on the next console from sony on returning the faulty console.
> Sony does not repair your PS3, they give you a new one as replacement.
> ...



thanks a bunch for the reponse (& a quick one!)

_I saw your response on another thread @discount on new PS if older PS is traded in - discount based on no. of years after purchase._

If I run the PS3 in fairly-dust-free place & make sure it's running well ventilated, Can I expect it to run 3 years or more?

Any recommendation for best-place (online/offline) to buy PS3? ( I am in Pune, I also have friends coming in from US / Bangkok - so please feel free to suggest options.. )

@Mod question: It was strictly talking about better performance. 
I intend to buy licensed copies of games.

Appreciate your help!

Cheers,

*Ace.*


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

Rather get one from Snapdeal with 250gb and 3 game bundle plus gta5.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 24, 2014)

considering how sony is in bad shape i don't expect a price cut on ps3 now even in december .. so get the 12 gb variant and add a laptop hard disk in it later

don't even bother with xbox .. 

buy it from amazon for 15.3k ( 1250 rs cashback ) use sbi card

or 15.5k from flipkart with 5 % off offer from flipkart App

buying ps3 from abroad isn't worth it..


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2014)

driverace said:


> thanks a bunch for the reponse (& a quick one!)
> 
> _I saw your response on another thread @discount on new PS if older PS is traded in - discount based on no. of years after purchase._
> 
> ...



PS3 is designed in such a way that even in a dusty place it will not get dust. The intake vents will block 90% of the dust.
I opened my ps3 after 2 years to clean the dust and was surprised to see that the thing was spotless lol

Get the ps3 from a sony showroom i'd say. If you are buying from snapdeal or FK or Amazon, get the seller info and call sony to find if they are authorized sellers.
You are going to spend a lot of money, you don't want to have a headache later with warranty and repairs.


----------



## driverace (Sep 25, 2014)

rish said:


> considering how sony is in bad shape i don't expect a price cut on ps3 now even in december .. so get the 12 gb variant and add a laptop hard disk in it later
> ..
> buying ps3 from abroad isn't worth it..





Gollum said:


> PS3 is designed in such a way that even in a dusty place it will not get dust. The intake vents will block 90% of the dust.
> ..
> You are going to spend a lot of money, you don't want to have a headache later with warranty and repairs.



Thank you guys, for taking time to reply & help!
PS3 It will be! 

Should purchase by Diwali or so -possibly, with offers flying around, I will get a good deal on it.

Good day!

*Ace.*


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2014)

offers have already started. rush to your nearest multi brand electronics store now!!!!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> offers have already started. rush to your nearest multi brand electronics store now!!!!


Do we need to pay for online multiplayer?


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> offers have already started. rush to your nearest multi brand electronics store now!!!!



what kind of offers?Are they offering big discounts on the prices of games and/or consoles?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Do we need to pay for online multiplayer?


no, not on ps3


quicky008 said:


> what kind of offers?Are they offering big discounts on the prices of games and/or consoles?


its specific to stores. you need to go to the respective store and check.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> no, not on ps3



So for Xbox we need to pay,then its crap!


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> So for Xbox we need to pay,then its crap!



Xbox live or XBL is a paid service
PSN+ is a paid service
PSN is free

ps4 works fine with PSN but you need to have PSN+ to play multiplayer online
ps3 works fine with PSN and you don't need PSN+ to play multiplayer online


----------



## 10 numberi (Sep 26, 2014)

By going through your post I take it you have very less knowledge about gaming. Therefore let us put it this way If you are a casual gamer then any gaming device would do fine for you even a decent pc. I don't know why are you referring yourself as one. 
Even a ps4 or xbox one is good for casual gaming considering they don't have huge titles right now but maybe in the future. You have limited titles and limited choice which covers all your desired franchise. Consoles (be it any) are NOT only for causal gaming. They are made such a way that they can be enjoyed by all. 
Even ps2 has a huge library of some excellent games which were not ported to other platforms. You can go for it too.



driverace said:


> Is this a good time to pick up a (previous gen)console:



There is NO gen difference too (all business BS to make fools more fool.). Nothing much has changed which can be considered as a jaw dropping factor. 

NFS Porsche is a ps1 game & it will be hard to find one now. But any pc can play it today. Forza is an xbox exclusive & its better than GT unless you are a sim fan.

Try to question yourself which game you are really interested at & which platform has most games of your interest. Do a little research & you will get the answer yourself. 


driverace said:


> @Mod question: It was strictly talking about better performance.
> [/B]


There is no such thing here. Better stick to pc.


----------



## driverace (Sep 27, 2014)

As much as I appreciate views shared by posts above the one quoted below, I really am in splits- while I read this one!
I mean - if you genuinely want to help, AWESOME!
If you don't have the time to READ, UNDERSTAND a little & you are only here to blurt stuff - WHY BOTHER!?




10 numberi said:


> By going through your post I take it you have very less knowledge about gaming.


That's right. I would agree..


10 numberi said:


> Therefore let us put it this way If you are a casual gamer then any gaming device would do fine for you even a decent pc.


Okay, that I do know.
But, STILL, I am making a post - asking which console would be better for a "casual" gamer.



10 numberi said:


> I don't know why are you referring yourself as one.


Well, if you don't know, you can always ask! 
I refer to myself - as a "casual" gamer, because I feel I am one! (lol)
I casually game (as given in 1st post - a lot of gaming before.. now - barely 2-3 hours over weekends)
I am not going bananas because Half Life 3 is delaying way more than expected!
I am not fretting cause I don't have the best graphics!
I don't get irritated, If I don't get to game!
I still like gaming.
Guess, that's enough for me to call myself as a "casual" gamer!



10 numberi said:


> Even a ps4 or xbox one is good for casual gaming considering they don't have huge titles right now but maybe in the future. You have limited titles and limited choice which covers all your desired franchise.



Well, sure!
It's like Audi A8 & BMW 750d are good cars for a drive on weekends.. YES, FOR sure they are!!
But, would It cost.. I don't know.. like a BOMB!! to pay for just "casual" weekend fun?!

If you do not follow meaning of "casual", it's easy to take hint from the gaming consoles that I am comparing! ~ 14~17K worth ones.. (Jeez!)




10 numberi said:


> Consoles (be it any) are NOT only for causal gaming. They are made such a way that they can be enjoyed by all.



OKAAY!
How, do we decide that!?
At this point, I am not sure you understand "casual"..
I am not sure where you thought, I implied that "Consoles can ONLY be for casual gaming"



10 numberi said:


> Even ps2 has a huge library of some excellent games which were not ported to other platforms. You can go for it too.



Okay, noted!
But, I have seen PS2's graphics. I have seen PS3's graphics!
I would like to have PS3's graphics @ 15K'ish range, rather than PS2's @7Kish range!






10 numberi said:


> NFS Porsche is a ps1 game & it will be hard to find one now.


Everyone has a wishlist!
NFS Porsche - is just an item on my wishlist. *IF POSSIBLE* - as written in my 1st post, on console (which I am planning to buy)




10 numberi said:


> Try to question yourself which game you are really interested at & which platform has most games of your interest. Do a little research & you will get the answer yourself.



10_numberi, I am really not sure what was your intent of answering the post!
I am really LOL-ing, here!

The self questioning has been done - conclusions posted in post#1
Games/genres/expected kinda games - posted in post#1
Little research - DONE - clear in post#1
and based on that - I thought of picking up the PS3 / Xbox360.

If you really READ the post (may be ONCE), you can easily spot the questions:


Is this a good time to pick up a (previous gen)console
Thinking about the low-HDD, I am going to play games off the disks & mostly 1 or 2 games at a time.
So, 4 OR 12GB should be okay, I believe (!?)
How long will either of the above console last for me, given the usage as described?
Best place to purchase it?

ROFL!

You managed to skim through my post, make assumptions(LoL!), provide information(!) & answers(!) to everything - except for my questions above! <sarcastic smile & applause>



10 numberi said:


> There is no such thing here. Better stick to pc.


That is NOT a pre-requisite in my console-buying decision.
I saw a similar "thing" on PSP - where CFW could overclock the standard 222MHz to 333MHz, supposably, a higher potentially-stable speed for it!
So, not like "We have never seen this before"..
Since guys here know stuff, I thought of asking it as an additional Q!

But, your "point" noted!



10 numberi said:


> There is NO gen difference too (all business BS to make fools more fool.). Nothing much has changed which can be considered as a jaw dropping factor.



Haha 
Okay, buddy..
So.. the 8 core Jag- CPU + AMD GPU with 8 Gig DDR5 in PS4 is doing the same thing in PS3 as Cell Proc. + Nvidia G70 with 256 MB DDR3?
And the better graphics are just placebo effects in action!?

Dude, Just because I am not puking numbers & specs Left & Right in my first post, it's not good to take stuff for granted!
If you don't know it, it's okay to RELAX!


All said & done,

I really appreciate your time,

Cheers,

*Ace.*

P.S. - I just realized- Past 10 minutes, I have been posting a reply - which does not help anyone! I might have just watched some YT-video instead! #Pffftt!


----------



## Gollum (Sep 27, 2014)

if u want graphics, ps4 is your answer. just lat thr last of us remastered, infamous ss, killzone sjadpw fall, n, lara croft and all the upcoming games. drive club


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

Just started playing last of us on my ps4 and ooow man its awesome.


----------

